# 76000 and 77002/77003



## millortsui (Apr 13, 2011)

Can someone explain to me the different?  

If patient place on flouroscopy table for injection on a nerve block, do you charge 76000 or 77002?  Or you treat it as bundle.  

The bottom line what is the different between those code?  Please advice.

Thanks!


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 14, 2011)

77002 is for procedures other than spine such as joint injections or spenopalatine block. 20610 or 64505 are the codes that come to mind that NCCI has not bundled 77002 into the procedure. Codes such as 64400, 64418, 64450, 64421, 64510 have 77002 as a column two code and 77002 is not separately reportable

77003 is for procedures such as epidurals 62310-62311 or continous epidural infusions/bolus 62318-62319 or SI joint block w/ fluoro 27096 or 62287 percutaneous discectomy or 62273 epidural blood patch. These are some codes that come to mind. Whereas 64490-64495 and 64479-64484 fluoro is required and included per CPT---There is a recent CPT Assistant article clarify which codes they consider appropriate to bill in conjunction with 77003.

76000 can be used if the physician is using the fluoro machine to check placement of SCS leads or in assistance with pump refills/reprogramming 95991 62368


----------

